# Sucks.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip hurt his back somehow and wasn't even able to participate in agility class last night.



I used the therapy laser on him and gave him some Traumeel, so fingers crossed. :frown:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww poor Flip :frown:
Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww! What could have happened to his back you think?

Here's to a speedy and full recovery!!!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, so sad...what do you think he did? I am with danemama08. 
Here's to quick healing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Poor pup. Sounds like he needs a good back massaging!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats a big bummer for Flip. I hope its nothing too serious. Get well soon Flip!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh poor flip, sending healing vibes your way for a quick and speedy recovery!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Meh, someone I know plays too rough with him. I think he hurt him while 'playing'.

I'm pretty angry about it at the moment to be honest.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^ I would be pretty upset too. :frown:

I can get pretty ugly if you mess with either my kids or my dogs. Zero to I'm gonna kick your a** in 2 seconds! :tongue:

I sure hope Flip is better real soon! He's such a sweetie. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Best of luck to Mr. Flip. 

And I'm sure I speak for all around here when I say that we won't tell if you decide to do a beatdown. :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awww poor pup!:frown: Hope he's feeling better! Gee whomever is playing rough needs to be talked to if its a person if its a dog seperation! Awwww hate when dogs get hurt!:frown:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Best of luck to Mr. Flip.
> 
> And I'm sure I speak for all around here when I say that we won't tell if you decide to do a beatdown. :wink:


Oh I'm tempted!!


----------

